# Great Dart Frog In Situ Footage on BBC Life in Color Show



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

If you skip to minute 42, the last several minutes of the first episode have great footage of dart frogs in the wild. You all would love it. It's on Netflix and narrated by David Attenborough.


----------



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

The making of episode also includes some nice footage where they test how color affects dart frog aggression. They used little robotic dart frogs, it was very interesting.


----------

